# TNT Bloodline



## johnsontofk (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone besides Andy running the tnt line on this board?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Very interesting story about the dogs from this line,i believe a few folks have pups from "ofk" here,there once was a lady named abk on here who owned some early stock and had a wealth of info on the line but unfortunatly she was banned and never try'd to come back.She was extreamly well versed in the topic and breed in general..


----------



## johnsontofk (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks cane, I appreciate the info i believe she is on some other boards as well .. ill see if i can look her up some where. 

I run a lil of it just lookin for other sources as well..

ty


----------

